# How bad is it?



## j4yt33 (Jan 24, 2015)

So.....my wife accidently reversed onto a low wall.


















I've shown these images to 2 bodyshop guys. One says new door, the other says repair.
What do you think?

Also what sort of price am I looking at to get looking good again?

Anyone know a guy?

Cheers


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd atleast expect it to need a new skin! 

But I personally would rather an original door rather than a skin or potentially a bucket load of filler. 

New door will save time and materials, so should speed the repair up. 

Also looks like the impact bars have done their job well 

Either way the wing and rear door will need painting. 

I guess it all comes down to the skill of the panel beater and your preference.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd want a new door rather than a load of filler, and even repaired in my opinion it won't be 100% straight


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

New door all the way, it's not as if it was a small dent.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

New door for me too, easier/quicker than repairing the old one and no filler involved so would be a better outcome imo. Blend through front wing and rear door for colour match. Straight forward repair to sill. I'd guess the cost would be well over your excess so go through insurance if that's an option?


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

So...so... so...bad, that 'bedroom pleasures' for the whole of February should be on the agenda.

I'd want a new door, the sill looks like it could be repaired easily enough.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

2nd hand door from scrappy if you're wanting to save on a new one? Probably about the same as all the work repairing would involve. May not need spraying if you can get a good match, though you may still want/need to


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I to would want a new door but that scratch on the lower part youll have to re-paint or live with it...and yep...its bad!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I've seen worse than that sorted out by a damn good pdr guy. No need to buy a new door and cost yourself loads of money.
Imho of course👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

No chance that's a PDR repair.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

That's just a scratch this is a dent.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

I own a bodyshop (specialist, not quick in and out insurance shop...) and I say that door certainly can be repaired by a skilled bodyworker without clagging it full of filler (obviously it will need some filler to finish it off, but only a tight skim if repaired correctly). 

My advice though, would be to buy a good second hand door if you can get one for the right price as it would cost a fair amount of labour to repair the door correctly. Plus, if the door was repaired I would want a photographic record of the work that has gone into it to see how it was repaired.

Modern materials are very, very good, but you still don't want dents to be bodged and clagged!


----------



## j4yt33 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for all you replies.

I managed to find a door on eBay for £75.
The inside is bare, but does have matching exterior trim. It is grey but not the same paint code. Mine is LZ7H and the new door is LZ7L. Should be a good base though.
I have a chap looking at it tonight with the hope he can make my car look pretty again!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's def the way to go chum. It's just a matter of getting it painted new, which should leave it perfect and shiny again for you. 

Hope you get sorted chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cookies said:


> That's def the way to go chum. It's just a matter of getting it painted new, which should leave it perfect and shiny again for you.
> 
> Hope you get sorted chum.
> 
> ...


I agree :thumb:

Good choice


----------

